
CPUs and GPUs – There’s enough room for everyone - arnon
http://sqream.com/cpu-and-gpus-theres-room-for-everyone/
======
yanai1
I wish to add that GPU is more effective than CPU if the complexity of the
algorithm is higher than the output size. (e.g. multiplying an integer array
by 2 is not worth to do on the GPU)

~~~
arnon
(OP here) - agree. The processing speed trade-off wouldn't be good in this
case.

That's my point ultimately - you should pick the right tools for what you're
doing, and balance them make the most of each one.

